# heresy!



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

well, here's a wet blanket to throw over all our Italophilia:
(from Velonews.com at the Tapei bike show) 

Once the show opened, however, it was clear that the world is also sailing a well-traveled course to Taiwan. That fact was underscored by no less august a personage than Ernesto Colnago, who attended the show trailing a retinue rivaling that of President Chen's to announce his new membership in Taiwan's "A-Team," an industry consortium created to enforce quality standards among Taiwan's bicycle exporters. With A-Team membership comes not, in this case, privileges, nor even Mr. T, but something far more important: bike production.

"Five years ago, I never would have thought I would be announcing plans to build bicycles in Taiwan," Colnago said. "But the quality of Taiwan's manufacturing is undeniable, and to be competitive, you need to be open to new ideas."

For now, Colnago said, only his lower-priced frames would be built on the island. But with labor costs rising rapidly in the west, and with Taiwan's relentless investment in materials technology, it seems likely that most of the world's high-end bike manufacturers will join Colnago in Formosa within the next few years.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Not heresy, Globalization.

Why would anyone want to pay a premium to manufacturer their low end products in an expensive labor market? Seems like a good business strategy to me.

If his move to Taiwan eventually encompasses the bikes we talk about here - CT2, C50, Dream, MxL - well that will be worth talking about.


----------



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

terry b said:


> Not heresy, Globalization.
> 
> Why would anyone want to pay a premium to manufacturer their low end products in an expensive labor market? Seems like a good business strategy to me.
> 
> If his move to Taiwan eventually encompasses the bikes we talk about here - CT2, C50, Dream, MxL - well that will be worth talking about.



so, it will be worth talking about them.....


----------

